# triton 1400watt router MOF001



## Peteroo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi 
may I ask if there are any members who have extensive experience with the Triton MOF001 1400 watt router? If so, may I ask what are the good points and what are the bad points about it? In particular may I ask how it performs on a Leigh Isolock template?

Also are there any members who have extensive use of he smallest Triton router and what you think of its good and bad points?

regards 
Peteroo


----------

